# Garlic smell on dog from supplement...anyone experience? Does it go away?



## cplusjluvsgsd (Dec 12, 2013)

In brief.... Rescued dog, rescuer gave the garlic powder for flea prevention.
Discovered on the way home she reeked. Gave comprehensive bath.
Smell returned by end of day next day.

I have not continued the powder. 

Anyone know when it may finally get thru her system and stop smelling so bad? 
It's hard to establish a bond with my new lovely when I can't stand being in the same room! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I use Bug Off Garlic chewables for the dogs for insect repellent and the most they ever smell is their breath after eating them. Smells heavily like a pizzeria lol. As for garlic itself, I don't know. It could be the dog. It could be a reaction. Most people who do garlic only note the smell on the dogs breath but not from the dog themselves.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I use the bug-off powder...no smell except right after eating and then only on breath (and in the air from the food bowls). I would be concerned.


----------

